# 'Separation' can resolve marital stress



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Interesting article. Not sure if this is the place to post it, but here it goes:



> Marital discord could turn to harmony and reconciliation if you use the period of 'separation' right.
> 
> *When to break*
> When you find yourself bickering over the same issues cyclically, making no progress, it's time for a break. There is a feeling of not growing together, of "I am stuck, trapped." One may feel that (s)he is miserable and is making the other miserable too. A truce is called for and break provides that.
> ...


source


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

*sigh*

Dont know what to say, already on this boat, 3 days in and already rather hard to think straight, 6 months at least recommended eh?


----------



## SHARKY (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice article! Thanks for sharing....


----------

